# When can I stop cutting grapes?



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

DS is 27 mos., and a very good eater. I don't cut much of anything anymore, except meat and large pieces of fruit that are tough to bite in. But I still cut grapes because of the whole slippery, choking hazard thing.

When did you stop cutting grapes? Can I stop tomorrow?


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

I stopped cutting them at the end of last summer. My ds is the same age as yours. He hasn't choked yet! In fact, now he grabs the grapes right off the stem and eats them, sometimes before I even have a chance to wash them (yuck)!


----------



## madsommer (Aug 22, 2008)

DS is 15 months and can eat whole grapes with no problem. Why not just give him one and see how it goes?


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I have wondered the same thing, too. DD is 22 mo. It is only recently that I stopped cutting grapes into fourths and started cutting them into halves!


----------



## audenough (Apr 3, 2007)

My brother was three when he choked on a whole grape and almost died. He was the fifth child and my dad had not cut them until after that day. I was there, I called 911 while my dad tried to get it out of his throat. It was terrifying and very real. I don't like to be scared of things and try to let my DS have a lot of freedom to run, play, jump, etc. but I saw this one close up and I always cut grapes.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't cut my dd's grapes usually, but I get the smaller thin skinned grapes. If I get the regular ones from costco then I cut them because they are huge!


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

I've never cut grapes.


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

They are the one thing I cut. That and olives. Actually, I stopped cutting them for a while when he was around 15 months old, but then I read some horror stories about kids choking on grapes and started doing it again. Apparently there is something about the size and texture of a grape that makes it really dangerous if it were to go down the wrong way. Very hard to get back out.

DS is 20 months now, and I'm not sure how long I'll do it. Honestly, I know he's fine eating them whole and he handles food really, really well, but I'll do it at least until he's two...maybe longer.


----------



## Daphneduck (Jan 22, 2009)

I still cut them. I have an acquaintance who lost a child to choking. The child was three and choked on a Brazil nut. I'm pretty careful about choking hazards and grapes are a big one. Plus, my child is really bad about stuffing her mouth full of food.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

4 kids ( 1 just starting foods) Ive never cut a grape in my life


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm not sure when it was. She was over two and before three though. _I've_ almost choked on a grape before and can imagine how easy it would be for a little one to do it. So many choking hazards are OK'd after three, so I would guess you are supposed to cut them that long.


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

No real benefit to not cutting grapes, other than saving a little bit of time.

When we laugh, or move our bodies suddenly, that can be enough to get something into our windpipes. It's the shape of grapes, hot dog weiners and brazil nuts and the speed they can move, that makes them high risk items not easily removed due to their ability to lodge and create a tight seal in the airway. A paramedic I know is still traumatized from having to see a 3 yr old die at a birthday party from choking on a weiner.

Don't feel you're being overprotective if you continue to cut them. Better to have the peace of mind if you have any doubt.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
4 kids ( 1 just starting foods) Ive never cut a grape in my life

I've never cut grapes, but my kids don't run around with them either.

I used to be more concerned - then a kid here choked on a mouthful of pasta (Kraft Dinner actually) and died. I thought, 'What's the point'.

So when we're eating potential choking hazardous food, we sit at the table or together on the couch.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I've never cut grapes. For DS they're a treat and great-grandparent's houses... I'm too cheap


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

People cut grapes?

Somehow my two survived...


----------



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

I stopped cutting grapes when DD was about 12 months and could ninja them from her sister and daddy. She's a grape addict and nothing was keeping her from putting them in her mouth before they were cut!
The one thing I still cut for her is hotdogs because my sister choked on a hotdog when she was little and it terrifies me. But realistically, she can probably handle anything uncut even now, and she's 18 months old. I'm sure your LO can handle it!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm not a grape cutter, either.

But I think it just depends on your comfort level (like, I give my toddler popcorn and I know many don't).


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I did til he had molars, because I figured there was no way to break the grape without them. When I worked in daycare, they stopped cutting them in half at age 2.


----------



## skolbut (Feb 18, 2008)

I stopped cutting grapes at around 18 months for ds1, haven't given them to the baby yet.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I still usually cut grapes for DS. I am so crazy about it that I don't just halve them, I quarter them. DS does grab the occasional one whole though and he does just fine. The one rule we do have though is things that are choking hazards stay at the table, and you sit to eat them. He is allowed to have a cracker or a fruit leather to run around with occasionally though. I think that sitting calmly while eating is a huge help in preventing choking.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I still cut grapes. My kids are almost 2 and almost 4.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i didnt read all of the replies, but my ds is 18 months, and we havent cut grapes in while


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
I did til he had molars, because I figured there was no way to break the grape without them. When I worked in daycare, they stopped cutting them in half at age 2.

I don't have molars (periodontal disease) but I still BITE grapes in half for 15 month old ds and intend to keep doing so for quite some time. It's just so little effort to prevent such a huge tragedy.


----------



## sunkissedmumma67 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah i sure do and my daughter is 4. I also cut many other things. I'm very laid back about most things but a bit paranoid about choking.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

:
Cut raisins too. One of Lina's little cousins got all blocked up because the raisins he ate re-hydrated and poofed up inside him. Fortunately they worked their way out without help, but it was very miserable for the poor little guy.

On topic, choking-wise, I'd guess you're find stopping cutting now. But do you really want your toddler eating things that will roll easily when dropped? Half grapes won't go as far.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Another grape cutter, here







DD is 29 months old and I cut some for her tonight.

Having said that, I don't cut them anymore for my 11 yo DD and 14yo DS - they're on their own with grapes!


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writteninkursive* 
The one thing I still cut for her is hotdogs because my sister choked on a hotdog when she was little and it terrifies me. But realistically, she can probably handle anything uncut even now, and she's 18 months old. I'm sure your LO can handle it!

You never know. I always err on the side of caution. My friend's SECOND GRADER choked on a hot dog in the school cafeteria. If his teacher hadn't been sitting with his class, he could have died.

I cut grapes unless they are really tiny. We don't usually have hot dogs but if we did, I would cut them for my toddler.


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

I cut grapes for my 28 month old.

I know a 3 y.o. who died last year b/c they couldn't get the grape out of his windpipe.
I know that my DD is *capable* of eating a grape without choking but since it is far more common to choke on something like a grape than another item I will continue cutting them. What's a few seconds?







:


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My youngest child was over 3 when I stopped cutting grapes and hot dogs.







She choked on a hot dog right after her 3rd birthday and I am the one that got her to breathe again by getting the hot dog out of her throat, so I'm of the belief that you can never be too careful. She's 6 now and those big fat grapes still scare me when she eats them. But I realize I'm over sensitive to it.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Have never cut a grape in my life.


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

I cut grapes and hot dogs and don't allow (yet but thought of it) popcorn. My DD will eat fast and a lot so I worry. But I've never worried about blueberries- should I?


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I stopped cutting grapes when DD was 2 y/o.

So do any of you know how to do the Heimlich maneuver? It would make you feel safer if you knew how to do it.


----------



## Daphneduck (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *verde* 
I stopped cutting grapes when DD was 2 y/o.

So do any of you know how to do the Heimlich maneuver? It would make you feel safer if you knew how to do it.


I know how, but would rather just cut the grapes.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

I think it depends on the child. You will know when your DC is ready.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I cut grapes and cherry tomatoes and hotdogs and plan to until ? My DD does sneak some occasionally off the bunch though.


----------



## RoundAbout (Aug 3, 2006)

My son is 28 months and I still cut in half. He's a very capable eater but I would rather be safe than sorry. I'm a pretty relaxed parent, but its only a few extra seconds for a lot of peace of mind.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

I still cut ours for our 14mo DS.
My pedi told me an awful story about how a child in his practice died from choking on a hot dog







so that pretty much scared me enough to cut anything that could possibly get STUCK in the throat. What a terrible way to lose a child. Not saying shame on whoever doesn't cut their kid's food...not at all. But I guess I'm in the 'better safe than sorry' camp.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katt* 
I've never cut grapes.

Me neither.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

DD is 22 mo. I stopped cutting grapes into 1/4s when she was 18 mo. I still cut them in half. I have been thinking about when to stop cutting the grapes... I don't know when I will, but after reading all these replies it probably won't be anytime soon.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonimk19* 
I cut grapes and hot dogs and don't allow (yet but thought of it) popcorn. My DD will eat fast and a lot so I worry. But I've never worried about blueberries- should I?

i don't because they are so much smaller, but blueberries are a rare treat here. After reading this thread I might, though. Our teeth are kind of "community property" right now and I hope ds will return the favour someday when he has more and I have fewer.









If that's too gross for your tastes and a knife is too much trouble, I've also heard of mamas carrying around a garlic press to disarm choking hazards.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *verde* 
I stopped cutting grapes when DD was 2 y/o.

So do any of you know how to do the Heimlich maneuver? It would make you feel safer if you knew how to do it.

I want to warn everyone that the Heimlich is not always effective. My poor MIL almost died two weeks ago despite the Heimlich. She actually turned blue and passed out. Somehow SIL channeled some WWF move and hacked her back to clear her airway which was not even close to the Heimlich for an adult.

I've done heimlich on DH. Worked well. On myself when choking alone, didn't work so well and I'm lucky to be okay.

As for grapes, we just skip it. Unless they are organic, which for us is hard to find, they have so many pesiticide residues I don't bother.

ETA I do cut blueberries. Once you've seen someone choking, you just err on the side of prevention.

V


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We used to cut grapes (and peel them! Finding grape peels in a diaper hrossed me out.) But it's been so long since I've cut a grape I don't remember when it was. DD will be 3 next month. And blueberries?! Never thought of it. We eat bluberries every day, since we have wild ones on our land and our close friends are blueberry farmers. Maybe those of you that cut them are talking about those big non-Maine berries. Here, there are so little there's no sense in that.

I try to cut tofu pups and sausages, but dd usually gets upset if I don't just give her the whole sausage on a fork to gnaw on. She rarely bites a circle-shaped chunk off the end, though.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I forgot one other cautionary tale...

A coworker chocked on the company cafeteria food and, once again, the Heimlich did not clear his airway. He ended up in ICU almost died, had to have surgery and had ongoing complications.

The Heimlich is not foolproof. I have personal experience with 3 cases where it was not adequate to clear the airway.

V


----------



## nedira77 (May 2, 2009)

I still cut grapes into 6ths (we buy big ones) for my 19 month old, though 4ths would probably do, and will likely cut them at least in half until age 3 or 4.

I wanted to mention that I read something once in a parenting handout that really stuck w/me...it's not necessarily the size you cut food into, but the shape. No round foods before age 3 or 4. So carrots, grapes, hot dogs and the like should be cut in sliver type shapes or pie pieces, etc. Just cutting small rounds (coins) won't necessarily solve the issue of avoiding a choking hazard.

I think waiting until age 3/4 doesn't have to do so much with just their ability to chew, but also the size of their windpipe. But as others have stated above, even an adult is obviously not immune. Better safe than sorry for me...

nedira


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

DS is 2.5 and I will be cutting grapes for a while, because he loves to jam his mouth with food (we're working on that). Not worth the risk for me.


----------



## wild_reilly (Nov 18, 2006)

A good friend of mine (with a DS a few months younger than mine) is an ER doc. She went to a pediatric ER workshop and when she came home she sat me down and made me promise to cut my DS grapes, carrots and hotdogs until he is at least 3. As a PP said - you have to cut them lengthwise so that they are not round.

She said it was shocking the number of ER cases that were specifically those three foods and they saw a bunch of photos. It really affected her and she works in an ER regularly!

So... my DS is 25 months - we always cut raw carrots... don't really eat hotdogs, but would probably cut them if we did... and I cut grapes if he's going to be eating them out of my immediate control (at daycare, with dad, etc.) but I let him eat them off the bunch if I'm with him and he knows he has to bite the grape as soon as he puts it in his mouth!


----------

